# Tony's Fragrances



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

I am ordering these fragrances... 
any comments on them.. let me know. 

Black Vanilla
Almond, Milk & Honey
Relaxation
Sunwashed Linen
Witches Brew
Fresh Waterfall Mist
Rosehips & Jasmine
Sweet Grass
Elixer of Love
Chamomile


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 5, 2008)

I have not tried any of those. I keep her rice flower shea in stock year round though.


----------



## CPSoaper (Jan 6, 2008)

I use the Relaxation in all kinds of b&b. I've soaped it 2x too. It did not give me any fits when soaping it. It did discolored a bit though. The scent is very strong, hold great and does not morph. I think you could use it at .7 ppo. 

Sweet grass soaped wonderfully too. I soaped this one in a 100% coconut oil with a very high superfat. I can not remember what the super fat was. The oil did not discolor or morph and has held nicely.  

Not on your list but very nice too are nag champa, stress relief, eucalyptus, lavender flowers, white magnolia, badedas, white ginger and amber, chamomile, frankincense and myrrh, green tea & cucumber, moonlight path, oatmeal, milk and honey, rosemary mint & burberry. 

Tony's will now be carrying the scents from Old Mill. Any of OM's scents are fabulous too.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jan 6, 2008)

We just got in the Black Vanilla from them and is is not a strong scent at all.  I like the Black Raspberry Vanilla from Paige Sasser at soapsuplies.net.  She has $6.95 flat rate shipping.  Good supplier.  Her BRV and Green Irish Tweed are perfect!  

http://www.soapsupplies.net/fragrance1.html


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

thanks guys.. im trying some new stuff.. 
out of my ordinary ya know.. thanks CP.. I have used tony's fo's before in the past some of them you mentioned i have tried.. but im trying something new this year lol


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 6, 2008)

I prefer my BRV from WSP.


----------



## CPSoaper (Jan 6, 2008)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> I prefer my BRV from WSP.



And I am partial to OT's (excluding CS issues).


----------



## CPSoaper (Jan 12, 2008)

JenniferS said:
			
		

> Since I'm partial to Tony's you have try the Old Mill fragrances that she is stocking especially the Green Tea, Goddess, Frosted Pink Cupcake, and the Vervaine Olive Leaf.  Cut down on the Goddess because its so strong and the Green Tea is one of the best.  The Pink Cupcake and the Goddess do discolor if you do CP.
> HTH



I will second OM's Green Tea. It is the best out there to me. It is not a perfumey green tea at all.


----------

